# Lookin for board type rhinestone template



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Is there anyone here or does anyone know where I can get an alphabet template on a cardboard type material? I have a rhinestone machine and ability to cut flock templates, but I'm looking for a board type template. 

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Try Sandy Jo at Rhinestone Templates


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

jasmynn said:


> Is there anyone here or does anyone know where I can get an alphabet template on a cardboard type material? I have a rhinestone machine and ability to cut flock templates, but I'm looking for a board type template.
> 
> Thanks


 Hey Jasmynn, I am surprised you are looking for this. This is one of the first things I did when I got my cutter. I cut the sticky template material, weed, and then stuck them to the cardboard. Mine are not over three years old and I still use them regularly to customize T-shirts while I am vending.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

shayne0307 said:


> Hey Jasmynn, I am surprised you are looking for this. This is one of the first things I did when I got my cutter. I cut the sticky template material, weed, and then stuck them to the cardboard. Mine are not over three years old and I still use them regularly to customize T-shirts while I am vending.


Hi Shayne, 
You misunderstood what I meant. I don't want sticky flock. I want the "board" to actually have the tempate cut in it. Not sticky flock or other material stuck onto a backing board. I have the ability to do this myself. I've seen them before, but never seen anyone selling them. The lady that was using them offered to sell me one for $80. (No thank you)!!! Obviously she won't tell me where she orders them, Can't find anyone that acually makes those type of templates..


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

There use to be a company down in Miami, FL that made them. I can't remember their official company name but I think it had Miami in it. Not sure if they are still around but from what I remember he cut them with a laser.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

What type of cardboard? I assume it has to be thin like poster board? if that is the case, then make it just like the sticky flock. Use tape to secure the cardboard to your cutter and cut. If it is thicker than poster board, not sure if your machine will handle the cutting.....What are the advantages to using a cardboard template?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

No, unfortunately it's thicker. It's much easier and quicker to use then sticky flock. Also, I hate doing studs with sticky flock. I need to take them with me to vendor booths and It's much quicker and durable. They stones brush in really fast. I'm so mad I can't find it.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

jasmynn said:


> Hi Shayne,
> You misunderstood what I meant. I don't want sticky flock. I want the "board" to actually have the tempate cut in it. Not sticky flock or other material stuck onto a backing board. I have the ability to do this myself. I've seen them before, but never seen anyone selling them. The lady that was using them offered to sell me one for $80. (No thank you)!!! Obviously she won't tell me where she orders them, Can't find anyone that acually makes those type of templates..



Sounds like something cut with a laser engraver. Perhaps Joseph with Synergy 17 can help you.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Go to miamirhinestone.com and click on the do it yourself tab. They sell laser engraved templates. I'm pretty sure this is what you are looking for.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

BlingItOn said:


> Go to miamirhinestone.com and click on the do it yourself tab. They sell laser engraved templates. I'm pretty sure this is what you are looking for.


THANKS!!! That's what I was looking for.


----------



## Queen Esther (Jan 19, 2021)

jasmynn said:


> Is there anyone here or does anyone know where I can get an alphabet template on a cardboard type material? I have a rhinestone machine and ability to cut flock templates, but I'm looking for a board type template.
> 
> Thanks


Jasmynn pls. If u get the board template type let me know am looking for it too.


----------

